# Joint Suggestion



## MichaelM (Apr 3, 2012)

Howdy.

I am making cases for MacBooks & iPads out of 1/8" oak laminate & 3/4" mahogany & would appreciate suggestions on how to join them (photos below).

I have been just gluing them & have had no problems, but I just think there is a better way. I have tried mortise & a square dowel, but I always end up sanding through the top layer of the laminate after running it on the router. I prefer not to use screws. Also, feel free to criticize my clamping "setup" because I know it could also be improved.

This is my first post & am excited to get involved!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The pictures are a bit small to see exactly what you are referring to. Nothing wrong with just glue and clamps, and your clamping appears OK. Looks good.













 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with C'man. Pics are hard to see how your joining them. Other than that welcome to WWT.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

From what I can see and your description I don't think you are doing anything wrong. The plywood they’re making today has the finish veneer so thin you can sometimes see through it anyway. You might look into Purebond plywood and see if they carry a line of plywood that thin. Their finish veneer runs thicker. Unless you can get some better plywood I would refrain from sanding the plywood with an electric sander and hand sand only. As far as the clamping work you are doing. It looks fine. It probably would be easier to use spring clamps. At one time Home Depot was selling them for a buck each.


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement!
I am just making a 3 sided frame out of the 3/4" mahogany (my parents have several 6"x3/4"x20' boards that I found in the barn- score!) and gluing the laminate on top & bottom. I'll post more pics when I get more, if necessary.

Steve, I use spring clamps on the corners, but am always afraid they don't grip tight enough.

Thanks again.


----------

